# Isopods and mold



## Christianb96 (Mar 11, 2017)

I just started trying to raise 3 small isopod colonies (only about 20 in each) I feed them leaf litter and a small amount of fresh greens. And occasionally some ground up dog food. The dog food molds very fast, is it ok to leave it in there since they will eat the mold, or should it be removed asap. Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## EulersK (Mar 11, 2017)

I'd imagine that it depends on the species of isopod, but my P. scaber colony doesn't seem to care much for mold. They much prefer... well, anything else. You could always add in springtails to take care of the mold.


----------



## Christianb96 (Mar 11, 2017)

I have some dwarf whites, dwarf purples ( not sure of the scientific name) and P. Scaber. I guess I'll remove it. I have a springtail colony going but it's rather small, I was thinking about ordering more to jump start it lol.


----------



## EulersK (Mar 11, 2017)

Christianb96 said:


> I have some dwarf whites, dwarf purples ( not sure of the scientific name) and P. Scaber. I guess I'll remove it. I have a springtail colony going but it's rather small, I was thinking about ordering more to jump start it lol.


If you've already got them, then you shouldn't need to jump start anything. These things are wildly prolific breeders. What have you been offering for food? I give mushroom slices and they go mad over it. I've only had my culture for a few months and I'm already at the point of selling them.


----------



## Christianb96 (Mar 11, 2017)

EulersK said:


> If you've already got them, then you shouldn't need to jump start anything. These things are wildly prolific breeders. What have you been offering for food? I give mushroom slices and they go mad over it. I've only had my culture for a few months and I'm already at the point of selling them.


Mushrooms, yeast, and fish flakes. I say jump start because I have 15 high humidity enclosures. Most of my original culture is in a couple of those tanks, but that leaves me with a couple others that need some spring tail crews lol


----------

